# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  I tried recording me speaking Russian...

## kalinka_vinnie

How is my pronounciation? (lampada?   ::  )  http://www.docteurevil.com/vinnie/poem_noch.wav  ::   
Reading a poem (sorry DDT) by Aleksander Blok.   ::       ::

----------


## DagothWarez

You are funny.   ::  Why by the way not to squeeze your .wav in .mp3 like I did?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

What? You think I am technological adept? When I was your age, sonny, we didn't even have wav! We had to manually enter the 1's and 0's! Those were the days, I remember them as if it was yesterday... when men were men, the grass was green and 5 bucks was worth 5 bucks. Sorry, what was the question? ...Time for my nap...

----------


## DagothWarez

Your singing is pathetic and jam-packed with false notes. Why not just read stuff.   ::

----------


## DDT

Elvis

----------


## DagothWarez

Kalinka Please, don’t go away. I didn’t mean to offend you. You croon delightfully. I have all your CDs.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> How is my pronounciation? (lampada?   )  http://www.docteurevil.com/vinnie/poem_noch.wav   
> Reading a poem (sorry DDT) by Aleksander Blok.

 _Ночь , улица, фонарь, аптека,
Бессмысленный и тусклый свет.
Живи еще хоть четверть века -
ВсЁ будет так. Исхода нет. 
Умрешь - начнешь опять сначала,
И повторится все, как встарь,
Ночь, ледянАя рябь канала,
Аптека, улица, фонарь._ 
Неплохо.  Интонация правильно плывёт.  Удивительно чисто у тебя звучат русские "р" и "т".  
Должен работать над "ы". 
"Х" у тебя хромает, я думаю, что немножко не там, где надо образуется.

----------


## Lampada

> Oh and check this one out: http://www.docteurevil.com/vinnie/russkoe_pole.wav

 Ты Гуляева слушал?  http://mp3.retroportal.ru/3/gulyaev.mp3 
Я думаю, что тебе над этой песней нужно очень долго работать.  Попробуй найти что-то более подходящее в теме "Детские песни".

----------


## Евгения Белякова

You sound good kalinka_vinnie. If I may ask, do you come from Europe orginially?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Thanks, all.  
Lampada, the Russkoe Pole was just a joke   ::  I know it sounded like a five cats fighting over the same dead mouse!   ::   
Thanks for the color coding... but what does the different colors mean?  
I speak fluent Norwegian, and we have the same R and T like in Russian, so that is why they sound ok... 
Evgeniya, yes I come from Norway  ::

----------


## kwatts59

Молодец KV.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Молодец KV.

 Thnx, kwattushka! Now, it's your turn!   ::

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  Молодец KV.    Thnx, kwattushka! Now, it's your turn!

 Cool.   ::  
If I e-mail you an audio file of myself, can you post it?
But my pronuciation is not nearly as good as yours.   ::   
I would be a laugh.   ::

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

I thought it sounded puuuurty.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Kalinka, almost perfect. I applaud you!

----------


## adoc

I liked your speech intonation.  Usually this is the hardest for foreign speakers, since it is very different from that in English, and this is the first thing that gives away foreign speech.  A few sounds are messed up and need some polishing.  I agree with Lampada in "Должен работать над "ы"".  Жи in Живи is pronounced as Жы.

----------


## Dogboy182

uhmmm Intonation isnt that diffrent from english. Or maybe it is... But it was never a problem for me... I dont think its that hard is it?

----------


## Remyisme

Kalinka, I thought you are a girl because of your nick, before I herd your audio file   ::   
You do have an accent, but imho your Russian is very good for a Norwegian.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Kalinka, I thought you are a girl because of your nick, before I herd your audio file    
> You do have an accent, but imho your Russian is very good for a Norwegian.

 But I am a girl....   ::   ::     ::  Joking! Why do some people think that Vinnie is a female name? Never heard of Vinnie the Pooh?   ::  
Thanx for the compliments!

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Я так и думала. You do not sound American. I could tell you are from Western Europe in the way your Russian sounds. My first thought was maybe you are German, because I don't know what Norwegian sounds like.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Here is Kwatts recording! Beware!  ::   http://www.docteurevil.com/vinnie/Kwattsushka.wav 
E: Don't worry, most people bless themselves for not having heard Norwegian... but it is a germanic language, so I understand your guess   ::

----------


## DagothWarez

> Here is Kwatts recording! Beware!

----------


## saibot

I suppose I should join the club and post my speech.  Please forgive the word accents..some of these words i havent heard before, so I may put the accent on the wrong syllable. 
Also:  This is filled with cussing.  lol.  I took if from a book...d*rmo.  Im sure some of you have it.  It was the only thing i felt like reading.  I was gonna censor it, but that would take out the fun..if there is any.  Enjoy!   ::    http://www.geocities.com/saibotrulz/yaydirty.wav

----------


## net surfer

*saibot*, you should have censored it :) 
A few mistakes:
бел*и*й instead of бел*ы*й (л is hard)
пи*дан*е*м instead of пи*дан*ё*м
п*а**уй instead of п*о**уй  *DagothWarez*, your smiles look awesome these days:

----------


## JJ

> *saibot*, you should have censored it  
> A few mistakes:
> бел*и*й instead of бел*ы*й (л is hard)
> пи*дан*е*м instead of пи*дан*ё*м
> п*а**уй instead of п*о**уй

  ::  Прямо как в анекдоте про МГИМО "...в целом группа справилась с заданием, только "на@#й" нужно писать раздельно, а "чернож@#$я обезьяна" с большой буквы, вы всё-таки обращаетесь к перзиденту независимого государства..."

----------


## saibot

Thanks for the corrections!  Next time I read something like that, Ill censor it with humorous sound effects where the swear words should be.

----------


## DDT

The link did not work for me. But anyway your avatar looks all plastic and everything. Perhaps you are stuck in a bad Minnesota winter or something and are frozen. But wait! It's still August. Perhaps you drove down to Chanhassen to visit Prince's Paisley Park Studios........ and who knows what happened to you after that.

----------


## net surfer

Кстати, по-поводу слитно/раздельно, вот например, фраза "не видно ничерта/них*я". Статистика по Яндексу: 
"ни черта" страниц — 230891
"ничерта" страниц — 132843 
а вот с "них*я" наоборот: 
"ни х*я" страниц — 204741
"них*я" страниц — 518453 
PS: *saibot*, может всё-таки лучше Пушкина почитаешь, _Я помню чудное мгновение..._? ;)

----------


## saibot

The link got messed up..damn angelfire.  here is a new one  http://www.geocities.com/saibotrulz/yaydirty.wav 
Prince is hardly ever at his Chanhassen place.  I saw his house once though.  Its all purple.  And he lives in one of those rich communities.you need a card to get into the neighborhood.  It was pretty awesome.  Thats like the only secure community in the state. 
And my avater is supposed to look that way.  Thats Buddy Christ.  The most kick-ass version of jesus ever.

----------


## saibot

> PS: saibot, может всё-таки лучше Пушкина почитаешь, Я помню чудное мгновение...?

 !! Thats no FUN !!   
I'll read something more serious later.

----------


## DDT

Well, that link works. 
So, Saibot where is the Russian community in Minneapolis?  
Actually I have been to Paisley Park on occasion. I am on the "list" to go out with Prince as his Road Manager. I have been on it for 2 years now. I have come to realise that I  am actually waiting for someone to die..........but at least when I get on, I will be fluent in Russian.

----------


## saibot

I wanna be on Prince's list.   ::   
The Russian community is actually spread out all over the twin cities.  I would say it's more concentrated in St. Paul than Minneapolis.  In fact, there was a Russian store on the news not too long ago that got robbed by a gang of hoodlums.    ::    There are all sorts of  Russian stores and restaurants all over St. Paul.  In the Mall of America (not quite in St. Paul), there is a store called "Babushka", where they sell Russian merchandise and old soviet memorabilia.  There is a great restaurant in downtown St. Paul that I eat at whenever I'm down that way.  It's called "Moscow on the Hill". 
Anyway, here is the local Russian community website if you are interested.  http://www.russianlifemn.com

----------


## Rtyom

> Joking! Why do some people think that Vinnie is a female name? Never heard of Vinnie the Pooh?

 I think what confuses is "Kalinka" in your nickname. How do you explain that?

----------


## net surfer

And what will you tell a girl asking you:
- Сайботик, скажи мне что-нибудь ласковое.
- Ты чё ах*ела? Нах*я эту х*ёвину х*ячить? Пашли лучше е*аться! 
Huh? :)

----------


## Rtyom

> I suppose I should join the club and post my speech.  Please forgive the word accents..some of these words i havent heard before, so I may put the accent on the wrong syllable. 
> Also:  This is filled with cussing.  lol.  I took if from a book...d*rmo.  Im sure some of you have it.  It was the only thing i felt like reading.  I was gonna censor it, but that would take out the fun..if there is any.  Enjoy!     http://www.geocities.com/saibotrulz/yaydirty.wav

 Я просто в а**е! Было здорово!  ::

----------


## saibot

> And what will you tell a girl asking you: 
> - Сайботик, скажи мне что-нибудь ласковое. 
> - Ты чё ах*ела? Нах*я эту х*ёвину х*ячить? Пашли лучше е*аться!  
> Huh?

 lol.  I'd probably say something along the lines of... 
зайка моя....пососи мою зал*пу 
And then finish it off with: 
Моё сердце принадлежит тебе навеки. Будь моей женою!

----------


## kwatts59

> зайка моя....курите мою трубку!

----------


## saibot

Lol.. i changed it at the last minute.  According to a certain book...that phrase has two meanings.  can you guess the other?   ::

----------


## net surfer

I think it's time to make a section for foul Russian. I guess some girl could be offended or/and confused by мат here.

----------


## adoc

> And what will you tell a girl asking you: 
> - Сайботик, скажи мне что-нибудь ласковое. 
> - Ты чё ах*ела? Нах*я эту х*ёвину х*ячить? Пашли лучше е*аться!  
> Huh?    lol.  I'd probably say something along the lines of... 
> зайка моя....пососи мою зал*пу 
> And then finish it off with: 
> Моё сердце принадлежит тебе навеки. Будь моей женою!

 And the MTV award for the most romantic proposal goes to...  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

So what kind of accent does Saibot have?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie    Joking! Why do some people think that Vinnie is a female name? Never heard of Vinnie the Pooh?     I think what confuses is "Kalinka" in your nickname. How do you explain that?

 That is a though one... I picked it from the song "kalinka", but I guess it is female... maybe I should be Kalinkiy_Vinnie, just to make it look more masculine?

----------


## saibot

I recorded something serious now, so I can get some real feedback about how I sound.  http://www.geocities.com/saibotrulz/pismotatyani.mp3

----------


## net surfer

> I recorded something serious now, so I can get some real feedback about how I sound.  http://www.geocities.com/saibotrulz/pismotatyani.mp3

 Wow. Pretty good. I noticed just a few mistakes: "кАплю" not "каплЮ", "только" not "толко", "молвите" not "мольвите" and the last word "простодушно" pronounced not clear. Inflexion is good too. Year, there's an accent but I can't say what kind (I'm not a linguist).

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":8kgcbfp3    Joking! Why do some people think that Vinnie is a female name? Never heard of Vinnie the Pooh?     I think what confuses is "Kalinka" in your nickname. How do you explain that?

 That is a though one... I picked it from the song "kalinka", but I guess it is female... maybe I should be Kalinkiy_Vinnie, just to make it look more masculine?[/quote:8kgcbfp3] 
I suggest Vinnie Kalinin. Do you like it?  ::

----------


## net surfer

Витёк Калинин

----------


## Rtyom

> I recorded something serious now, so I can get some real feedback about how I sound.  http://www.geocities.com/saibotrulz/pismotatyani.mp3

 That piece sounds very good, too. Besides the things spotted by net surfer I'd like to point out that you read too fast for the lyrical prose. 
Your accent? Still English is recognizable.

----------


## saibot

Thanks for the replies.  Ill have to work on my accent.

----------


## Lampada

Хорошо, но прочитай теперь помедленнее.  После каждого знака препинания нужно сделать остановку и остановки подлиннее в окончании предложений.  
Я к вам пишу — чего же боле*?* 
Что я могу еще сказать*?* 
Теперь, я знаю, в вашей воле
Меня презреньем наказать*.*
Но вы, к моей несчастной доле
Хоть каплю жалости храня*,*
Вы не оставите меня*.*
Сначала я молчать хотела*;*
Поверьте:  моего стыда
Вы не узнали б никогда*,*
Когда б надежду я имела
Хоть редко*,* хоть в неделю раз
В деревне нашей видеть вас*,*
Чтоб только слышать ваши речи*,*
Вам слово молвить*,* и потом
Всё думать*,* думать об одном
И день и ночь до новой встречи*.*
Но говорят, вы нелюдим*;*
В глушини*,* в деревне всё вам скучно*,*
А мы*...*ничем мы не блестим*,*
Хоть вам и рады простодушно*.*

----------


## Zhenya

> I speak fluent Norwegian, and we have the same R and T like in Russian, so that is why they sound ok...

 Yes I like the sound of the Norwegian/Swedish/Finnish "r:s" Always good when one doesn't have to learn anything new...  ::

----------


## Rtyom

I found my microphone. So, DagothWarez and I can record some pronunciation for you.  ::

----------


## Remyisme

[quote=Rtyom] 

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":383vn4h7    Joking! Why do some people think that Vinnie is a female name? Never heard of Vinnie the Pooh?     I think what confuses is "Kalinka" in your nickname. How do you explain that?   That is a though one... I picked it from the song "kalinka", but I guess it is female... maybe I should be Kalinkiy_Vinnie, just to make it look more masculine?

 I suggest Vinnie Kalinin. Do you like it?  :: [/quote:383vn4h7] 
or Калинкин or Калинец instead of Калинка?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

вот уже ближе к интересному! 
Калинец-винни! 
Master_Admin, how do I change my nick again?

----------


## Rtyom

What does it mean, "Калинец"?  ::

----------


## Lampada

Не надо _калинец_, рифмуется с ленинец, сталинец, комсомолец.  _калининец_ - последователь Калинина.
Калинкин или Калина нормально. *Калина* - КАЛЕНИЧЕНКО КАЛИНИКОВ КАЛИНИН КАЛИНИЧЕНКО КАЛИНКИН КАЛИНКОВ КАЛИННИКОВ КАЛИНОВИЧ КАЛИНЫЧЕВ КАЛЫНИЧЕВ КАЛЕНИК КАЛЕНКОВ КАЛИНЕНКО КАЛИНИЧЕВ ...   *Калина* Дмитрич Дробадонов - один из персонажей драмы Лескова 'Расточитель'...

----------


## Indra

> _калинец_ - последователь Калинина.

  _калининец_, не калинец.  
Калинка V. Малинк*о*вич

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada   _калинец_ - последователь Калинина.    _калининец_, не калинец.  
> Калинка V. Малинк*о*вич

 Точно. Спасибо, Indra.  Не понимаю, как я могла так ошибиться.   ::

----------


## FL

Калинец - любитель автомобиля "Калина" производства АЗЛК.
Или кто-то из фильма "Калина красная" -  тогда это уголовный уклон. 
Калининец - житель города Калинин.

----------


## Moryachka

> I suppose I should join the club and post my speech.

 Well, rather than presume to start a new thread...would you guys mind checking my pronunciation, too?  I'd have gotten around to it eventually...honest...I don't "just follow the crowd"...  ::    http://www.geocities.com/vyazalshchi...aya_Doroga.wav 
That's the best I could do.  Sorry 'bout the awful static.

----------


## DagothWarez

> would you guys mind checking my pronunciation, too?

 Sorry, this site is temporarily unavailable!  
The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer. Visit our help area for more information.
Access to this site will be restored within an hour. Please try again later.   ::

----------


## Moryachka

That's really wierd!   ::   I just checked it a while ago and it was working fine.  And I'm no techie, either.  I'll try to fix it tomorrow - I've stayed up too late tinkering with the darn thing already.  My humblest apologies.

----------


## DenisM

> That's really wierd!    I just checked it a while ago and it was working fine.  And I'm no techie, either.  I'll try to fix it tomorrow - I've stayed up too late tinkering with the darn thing already.  My humblest apologies.

 It worked for me, they just block downloads for a short period of time.  *Moryachka*, your prononciation is almost perfect, in a few places I can't hear any accent at all, good work!   

```
You     -----  Should sound as
станцИя               станцЫя
здесь                 'д' у тебя почти не слышен, т.е. звучит как зесь
чут-чут                должно быть чуть-чуть, у тебя слишком твердые 'т'
дОроге                 дАроге
бескон[ь]ечные         'н' - слишком мягкая
угол                   уголь
```

И еще какие-то слабоуловимые отличия в интонации, но в целом - очень хорошо!

----------


## DagothWarez

Ребята, я рискнул нарушить копирайт и вуаля. Вот он морячкин файл лежит у меня. http://russianaudio.narod.ru/Donetskaya_Doroga.mp3 
Если с ее сайта не качается, берите здесь. Помимо этого я проделал кое какую редакцию и теперь файл весит меньше, а звучит лучше. И по существу вопроса так сказать. Моя оценка очень хорошо. Мне все понравилось. Учись Калинка у профессионалов.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by saibot  I suppose I should join the club and post my speech.   Well, rather than presume to start a new thread...would you guys mind checking my pronunciation, too?  I'd have gotten around to it eventually...honest...I don't "just follow the crowd"...    http://www.geocities.com/vyazalshchi...aya_Doroga.wav 
> That's the best I could do.  Sorry 'bout the awful static.

 Moryachka:   ::  You are my idol! I will worship you every day in order to maybe one day, one beautiful sunny day, speak russian as well as you (with a slightly more masculine voice, of course)! 
You go girl!

----------


## Zhenya

Moryachka  
Sounds very good![/quote]

----------


## Moryachka

Well, what do you know?  Thanks for checking it out.  NO accent in places??  Cool.    ::    I've no idea how I managed that one.  I'll keep working on it, though.  Oh - KV, that's me just *reading* off a page.  I'm much worse when I'm making it up as I go along...     ::

----------


## DagothWarez

> NO accent in places??

 Moryachka, your accent is almost undetectable. My only wish next time you’ll opt for *16 bit* in record option. 8 bit 22 kHz sounds too noisy.

----------


## adoc

Honestly, I hear a distinct accent throughout.  The pace is fast and natural though, which is a good thing. 
I have noticed a common problem: too many consonants are pronounced as palatalized for no apparent reason. Станция читается как с-танцыя, не сь-танц-Ия, похожЭ, С-тепь (не Сь-тепь) и т.д.  I guess, switching between palatalized and non-palatalized sounds is not easy and feels unusual.

----------


## Rtyom

I noticed the word поезд pronounced with "д" at the end, it must be "т".
Чуть-чуть is okay to me, I don't kknow why DenisM said it's hard. 
Overall, it's 80-90% perfect reading!

----------


## Remyisme

interesting, moryachka, you read pretty well, but u do have a little accent, how many years do u live in US?   ::

----------


## Moryachka

Hmm...I still hardly hear the difference between сь and с.  If somebody could make a short recording illustrating that, I'd greatly appreciate it.  I will work some more on this passage, especially switching back and forth between soft and hard consonants, and re-post it in a while (in better-quality format   ::  ).  Thanks, everyone   ::  ! 
--I live already 20 and some years in US!!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Moryachka, check this 200kb-long file: http://s40.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3BY4 ... ALBIHWPP46

----------


## DagothWarez

> Hmm...I still hardly hear the difference between сь and с.  If somebody could make a short recording illustrating that, I'd greatly appreciate it.

 Ours also recorded various с – сь stuff not in actual fact existing words but just some bits and pieces to display da alteration. 
Ос – Ось
Дос – дось
Лос- лось
Лоск – лоськ 
Воск – воськ 
Пис – пись 
Миска – миська
Аска – Аська 
Ус – Усь
Муск – муськ
Кус – Кусь  http://russianaudio.narod.ru/S.mp3 Инджой

----------


## Remyisme

> --I live already 20 and some years in US!!

 wow! have u been born there? you sound like a russian from birth that gained some english accent with years of living there.

----------


## Moryachka

Very interesting, very.  I GET it.  I don't know if I'll be able to pronounce it right away myself   ::  , but I hear it.  You know, the soft sign seems to change the preceding vowel more than the "S" itself?  At least, that's how it sounds to me.  Dagoth, your recording appears to stop at воск - воськ.  I think, though, judging from that, I can guess how the rest sound.  Thanks, guys!    ::   
Remyisme - sorry, I was just kidding around.  I was once asked if I were Russian, and when I said no, I was then asked if my parents were.  Still no.  I've never even been there.   ::

----------


## Zhenya

Very good anyway.....!

----------


## DagothWarez

> Dagoth, your recording appears to stop at воск - воськ.

 NO. NO. It’s kind of technical malfunction. Try right clicking Save Target as… Works OK for me.  

> You know, the soft sign seems to change the preceding vowel more than the "S" itself?  At least, that's how it sounds to me.

 I know. You wouldn’t believe me. But I also noticed THAT…   ::  After recording…

----------

